# Some big honking rollerball pens



## Schroedc (Feb 17, 2014)

I picked up these kits a while ago at rockler, they've been available under several names over the years, I like them because they show off a big piece of timber really well.

Several coats CA finish, sanded to 1500, polished and waxed.

C and C always welcome

Top to bottom: Elm Burl, Box Elder Burl, Maple Burl, Cherry Burl, the one off to the right is Brazilian Rosewood ( the pic doesn't show it well but it's a perfect chocolate color)

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 17, 2014)

I have seen these and have thought about getting some how big of a blank do you need for these? bit size?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome job. Gonna make me get some of those

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 17, 2014)

I had noticed them as well and thought they looked odd. BUT you do them a great service. Those are good looking pens! And now that I am jealous I may have to get some to turn. BEB & Cherry are my favorites

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 17, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I have seen these and have thought about getting some how big of a blank do you need for these? bit size?



A one inch blank is what I use, the cap was a 12.5mm and I use a 10.5mm for the body Don't recall offhand what the standard sizes it called for were. (I always doublecheck the tube/drill size with my micrometer). One note- the bushings can sometimes be a little sloppy in the tubes, one of the first I did a couple years ago ended up a bit eccentric, so I sometimes wrap a piece of scotch tape on the bushing to thicken it up a hair if it seems a little loose in the tube.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2014)

If you had described them to me with no pic I would've said no thanks, but they show off the wood in such a way that I really like them. Not sure how I would like the feel, but they look great. I'll have to try and barter for one if the wife doesn't return to the lathe this year lol. 

Beautiful pens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow, awesome wood!!!! Those things are beautiful!! I made one of these "panache" style pens and while I love how it looks and how it can stand up on the desk by itself, it sure does feel weird writing with it. Very back-heavy. Still one of my favorite kits for showing off the wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice job with those! They are beautiful! They do draw people to the table and are a real conversation piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 17, 2014)

Did a great job on those Colin. I like the elm and cherry burls. Super dooper blanks.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 18, 2014)

Great Form Fit and Finish on some great looking timber. Those large sized components allow the showing off of the timer used.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fret440 (Feb 18, 2014)

Colin, these are very nice. Love the way it shows off the entire blank.

Jacob

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 19, 2014)

They certainly do show off the wood . Great finish and great looking wood !!!! Not fond of the shape for a pen kit.


----------



## Mike Caffery (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------

